# Parappa the Rapper



## SpikeVonHagel (May 1, 2019)

Anyone heard of that rapping pup?
If so, lemme know what your thoughts are about it in general (like characters, games and spin-off anime etc)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 1, 2019)

I remember the game and the character. That's it. It seemed fun, though.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 1, 2019)

I only ever played it on one of the demo discs way back when - it gave you the first level, and I'm not sure if it went further as I was clueless about rhythm games and couldn't do it!

I did really like the art style and Parappa's design in general. The whole 2D but 3D aesthetic really worked for me.


----------



## Tendo64 (May 1, 2019)

I watched my cousin play through the second game. It's not a bad game at all, I really enjoyed watching him play. Songs were catchy too, and the art style was really satisfying to look at.


----------



## Godzilla (May 11, 2019)

Shout out to that one song that somehow sounds like

"Crack crack crak the egg into the bowl!"
"Crack crack crack the rock into your skull!" 

If I find the vid I will link it


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 3, 2019)

I remember the add for the game on the PS1, but that's all ^^

Maybe you should check youtube and see how it is?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

was a fairly run of the mill kids show if i remember correctly but Love Together got me boppin' every time.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 4, 2019)

I love the music and characters and basically everything because of how ridiculous it is. It's just the best, really
I've never actually played it myself, though. But I've seen quite a few videos of it and about it


----------

